# My first yogurt.



## Stone (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm new to this site and wanted to share with everyone intrested that I made my first batch of yogurt yesterday, and I just opened the jars and we have yogurt. Whoo, Hoo :sing: Usually when I try new things for the first time they generally dont work out right. So I'm excited.

I would like to ask a question, not about yogurt though. I live in Oregon, Sweet Home to be more specific. I was wondering if anyone here lives in the area, and if so do they know where I might be able to get fresh milk. I would like to make my cheese and yogurt from fresh milk, but dont know anyone with a cow that they are milking. Any info would be helpful. 

Thanks, 
Rick.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Great Job!!!

If you strain it thru cheesecloth for a few hours it loses the liquid and you get a thick greek yogurt from it. I use it in place of sour cream/cream cheese. Much healthier =)


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Good job! Real Milk website can help with locations but I don't know how up to date it is. http://www.realmilk.com/where07.html


----------



## vicb66 (Oct 20, 2007)

Congratulations on your success!If you hang it for a couple of days not only do you get thicker yogurt but it tastes so much richer.I found a great recipe for http://ourlifesimplified.com/kitchen/all-recipes/homemade-yogurt-in-a-crockpot/ so you don't need to use a bunch of jars.I use my greek yogurt for anything that calls for sour cream also.It's way yummy!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Welcome, another Oregonian. I don't know of any fresh milk near you, I live west of Salem. My Grandparents lived in Sweet Home from 1953 to 1968. North of the river....James


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Stone said:


> I'm new to this site and wanted to share with everyone intrested that I made my first batch of yogurt yesterday, and I just opened the jars and we have yogurt. Whoo, Hoo :sing: Usually when I try new things for the first time they generally dont work out right. So I'm excited.
> 
> I would like to ask a question, not about yogurt though. I live in Oregon, Sweet Home to be more specific. I was wondering if anyone here lives in the area, and if so do they know where I might be able to get fresh milk. I would like to make my cheese and yogurt from fresh milk, but dont know anyone with a cow that they are milking. Any info would be helpful.
> 
> ...


There is a huge Mennonite group that lives close to your area and I know they have cows, goats etc. You might try looking into that idea? If you need help looking them up just send me a pm and I will see what I can do finding them for you.


----------



## creeklady2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks TJN66 i was going to ask how to make greek yogurt with my goats milk I love the Oiko's greek yogurt!!! so i want to try to make my own


----------

